# Alienware Model #



## ROFLcopter

Does anyone know where to find the exact model number of an Alienware? My friend owns an Area 51-m that's been having problems. I managed to re-install windows and have it updated but I can't find the right drivers. Anyone know?


----------



## Troncoso

it should be on the boot up screen? Not necessarily the model number, but the model MOBO in the machine which with a prebuilt system would lead to the proper drivers of the different components


----------



## johnb35

The model number is usually listed on the back of the tower on a sticker.


----------



## ROFLcopter

johnb35 said:


> The model number is usually listed on the back of the tower on a sticker.



It's a laptop.

@Troncoso: Thx, i'll check the POST message and BIOS to see if they show anything.


----------



## johnb35

Then look on the bottom of the laptop on a sticker.


----------



## Sean89

Take a picture of it, I can help you if you can't find it on the laptop itself.


----------



## ROFLcopter

I found it by digging through their support site.  On the bottom of the laptop all they have is Area 51-m even though there is are a good 6 models of area 51-m.


----------

